# Hidro Plu Beta 4.1 - Consistência de dados



## CarolinaN (14 Out 2015 às 02:20)

Boa noite,

Alguém sabe onde posso baixar o software Hidro-Plu desenvolvido pela UFV (ANA - ANEEL) para consistência de dados pluviométricos ou outro software semelhante?

Obrigada

Att.

Carolina


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2015 às 22:48)

Boa noite!

Depois de alguma pesquisa no website da ANA, encontrei um artigo com algumas orientações para elaboração de projectos com o HidroPlu, e nele está o link para baixar o software.
http://www2.ana.gov.br/Paginas/servicos/informacoeshidrologicas/monitoramentohidro.aspx

É só abrir o anexo I ("Programa HidroPlu") de "Orientações para Consistência de Dados Pluviométricos". Abrir o link poderá requerer algumas tentativas, visto que o website por vezes não responde, mas após responder, dá para baixar normalmente.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------

